# Fishing the LMR



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new to the area, and to Smallie fishing. I grew up fishing cats and gills, so I'm new to artificials. Seeing the river out of my window has given me bass fever. 

I've been doing a lot of research and I'm armed with different tubes, twisters, and other jigs. Where in the Milford area are good places to fish the river to get into some bass or cats?

Also, what weight jigs Would you recommend starting with for 3" tubes and 7" twisters?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scott1717b (Apr 9, 2011)

Im not sure about the LMR but if you get on the west side of town the Whitewater River from brookville to the Great Miami is Good for Smallmouth. Give it a try!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

There are a number of parks along the LMR near Milford, some of which have pretty good spots nearby. Smallies and cats are pretty much everywhere. Below the confluence of the East Fork of LMR and LMR proper, you are more likely to get into hybrids and whites, and even skipjack further toward the Ohio. The East Fork near the dam is also a good spot.

As far as baits, people have luck with all kinds of stuff, from livers to flies, but you really can't go wrong with a white twistertail, or a Rebel Craw (aka Ohio special). Good luck!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Real good river for buffalo. Good eatin' too.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

WTHeck. Is that a ghost? (513)

That bridge by 50 is a good place to start. Also - you can wallk along the bike trail until you find what you are looking for.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Seth is more of a zombie. 

I actually had a carp on at the LMR today. By far the biggest fish I've tangled with this year. It surfaced, popped off and sent my white twister sailing back at me at warp speed...


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I also heard that the bridge is a good place. I think there is some parks right along the river in old Milford where you can access. I was planning on trying that area this year. I have been using pumpkin tubes with 1/8oz so far this year, have caught 3 smallies in the last week.


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I checked out the bridge, it looks like a decent place to start. Plan on hitting it soon (waiting for march 1st to get my license). 

Seems like white twisters are popular on the river. What size seems to work best? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

2012 licenses go on sale February 15.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Mental note - take zombie repellent to LMR next trip.

I hit LMR up on Sunday near Milf. Water was super clear. I fished several types of areas with a spinner, a fluke, a double bladed spinner and even a worm - no luck yet. Hoping to get a fish this week before February ends!

Let me know if you have any luck. . .


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Spent some time on LMR yesterday too. Water is as clear as I've ever seen it, and I also got skunked. I'm gonna keep trying too, as long as the weather holds!


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

now I don't feel so bad, ha. i found a nice deep slow pool with a couple eddies at the end of a long run on Sunday. fished all over that pool for 2.5 hours without a bite. they saw a good bit of my tackle box...it a was beautiful day to be there though. if this weather holds, the bite ought to start picking up.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I was down past the Milford bridge today from about 3-5. Tried rebel wee craw, rooster tail, nightcrawler, and about 5 other various lures.... not a single bite. Looks like we got a pattern here. It is amazing how clear the water is though.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to live in Milford very close to where you guys are fishing. Long story short, try again tomorrow you might get skunked again or you might have a 3-5 species day. Very weird the way the fish bite around that area (or anywhere, I guess)


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

The weather is supposed to be nice today, hopefully I can get off work early enough to get a line wet. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

As water temp rises the bite should get better and some murky water can help too.


----------

